# Looking for taxidermist in Gaylord, MI area



## bbrace3m (Feb 14, 2013)

i have a 6 point i would like to get a shoulder mount done to. if anyone can give me some suggestions and maybe even prices that would be great. i live in the Gaylord area. thanks so much.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

http://www.thewildlifegallery.com/taxidermy/location_parkeys.html

I used him for fish, but I seen his work on deer and it was beautiful.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Try Great Lakes Taxidermy in Cheboygan. I have had a number of critters and fish done there.


----------



## badfrog5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dave Haskell in Joburg he does damm nice work an reasonable with quick turn around ! 

His Number is in phone book !! dont have with me right now


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Mikes taxi in Fife Lake..... he is on Shippy rd.


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Another vote for Parkeys in Indian River.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

